# NATIONAL CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT FILED AGAINST LYFT



## itrnl710 (Jun 8, 2015)

http://www.nj.com/monmouth/index.ssf/2017/08/nj_woman_files_class-action_lawsuit_against_lyft_a.html

It looks like another class action lawsuit was filed on behalf of drivers against Lyft alleging breach of contract. It looks like it applies ONLY to those drivers nationwise who have opted out of their arbitration clause.

I believe the lawsuit representing these plaintiff's is Mashel law. They are located at 500 campus drive, Morganville, nj. www.mashellaw.com

I've reached out to them. I suggest you all do the same!"

MASHEL LAW, L.L.C.

500 Campus Drive, Suite 303

Morganville, New Jersey 07751

T: (732) 536 6161

F: (732) 536 6165


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

All ten opt outs.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Really, I wonder when we get are money for the California lawsuit. Its been over a year now! Anyone get paid yet?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Really, I wonder when we get are money for the California lawsuit. Its been over a year now! Anyone get paid yet?


The judge rejected the settlement for the California suit, although the Massachusetts settlement does stand. I am still waiting for my coupon for Subway: buy one six inch get a twelve inch of the same kind free.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The judge rejected the settlement for the California suit, although the Massachusetts settlement does stand. I am still waiting for my coupon for Subway: buy one six inch get a twelve inch of the same kind free.


What happens next, after the judge rejected the settlement. I was expecting something. 
I think I still have a $4 check from wells fargo lawsuit, I never cashed.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

itrnl710 said:


> http://www.nj.com/monmouth/index.ssf/2017/08/nj_woman_files_class-action_lawsuit_against_lyft_a.html
> 
> It looks like another class action lawsuit was filed on behalf of drivers against Lyft alleging breach of contract. It looks like it applies ONLY to those drivers nationwise who have opted out of their arbitration clause.
> 
> ...


Good they deserve it.They are just as shady and corrupt as uber.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Class action lawsuits: lawyers get $20 million, we get coupons for 5 free Lyft rides as passengers. *Lyft Line* of course...


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Good! They treat drivers like slaves!


----------



## mrsakamoto (Jun 1, 2017)

They have so many lawsuits now.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Good!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Everyone that signed up to drive shouldn't be treated like slaves, but now Lyft is awful, destroys drivers and cheats every witch way they can.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Sooner the better!


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

How do you opt out?

I never get why people complain so much. Everyone does have the option of just not driving and getting a crappy retail or food job.


----------



## JUDY ANDERSON (Sep 5, 2017)

they are evil and destroy lives!!! its not a job, its genocide!!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

JUDY ANDERSON said:


> they are evil and destroy lives!!! its not a job, its genocide!!


Wow


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

They cheat there drivers until they are homeless and broke! They don't care


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The judge rejected the settlement for the California suit, although the Massachusetts settlement does stand. I am still waiting for my coupon for Subway: buy one six inch get a twelve inch of the same kind free.


That isn't true.It was approved but there have been appeals stalling the payouts.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

mrsakamoto said:


> they make certain drivers do long rides, no short rides so you cannot get more than 13 rides in a 14 hour work day. That makes it impossible to achieve your pdb, besides its getting less n less because the last 3 weeks after driving almost 40 hours I didn't even come close to my pdb. I didn't get any surges, most the money is going to mentors and newbie drivers that don't even know the road! How can they just put us in quicksand, its not going to well..800 too 150 a week is not anything but making me homeless.


Then quit posting here under 18 different accounts and go look for something else to do


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

good!


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Dear mods: you have one person with a HUGE vendetta against Lyft. The same person is:

harry smith
MARY ANDERSON 
Hunter420 
JUDY ANDERSON

And at least 12 other aliases. The latest incarnation is VANDERCAMP . Can you please do something about this person?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

DeplorableDonald said:


> Dear mods: you have one person with a HUGE vendetta against Lyft. The same person is:
> 
> harry smith
> MARY ANDERSON
> ...


LMAO. You beat me to it.

Looks like ALL of this forum member's sock puppets have finally come unhinged. And appear to be loosing their E Coli at a Guinness Book record pace.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Let Lyft get some of the bad publicity they deserve.


----------

